# getting passports for my wifes thai kids to come to uk



## dmax (Jun 12, 2012)

hi
my wife needs two passports for her two kids from previous marriage. will passport office ask for biological fathers details/ signature of biological father ? she was never married to him and he left her before the kids were born and she or kids have never seen him since or even know his whereabouts.

we need to make a visa application into uk embassy on 23rd june 2012 and therefore we need the kids to get passports.

also the EEA visa applications for the kids require the biological fathers details i.e date of birth, city of birth etc etc. 

there is no way we can get them. what can we do . please help. any advice much appreciated thanks


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Thailand's Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Passports

Married/not married is not the issue, he is still a parent, and proof of legal guardianship must be proven. Refer to the _Notes_ section under the heading_ Applicants under the age of 15_

It looks a lengthy process; good luck.


----------

